
Ask HN: What do you think about or landing page? - svirelka
Hi there, we are going to update our LP. Please, advice http:&#x2F;&#x2F;to-round.com&#x2F;
======
exolymph
I really like this idea, and I think the landing page is pretty darn solid.
Curious though -- what's your business model?

~~~
svirelka
Thank you! Now it's free. Also, we are testing subscribe in Ireland.

------
svirelka
[http://to-round.com/](http://to-round.com/)

